
New Twitter Post Points to Ubuntu Web as a Chrome OS Competitor - Darmody
https://rappingpenguin.com/new-twitter-post-points-to-ubuntu-web-as-a-chrome-os-competitor/
======
Darmody
More info here:
[https://twitter.com/ubunweb/status/1287342376650907649](https://twitter.com/ubunweb/status/1287342376650907649)

I don't know if a web-based OS will have any relevant impact on the linux
ecosystem but it's kind of interesting.

